# Safe Wood Sealant?



## tyguy35 (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey, Just finishing a tortoise enclosure that I have been building and I am not sure what to use to Seal the wood. I am going to line the bottom with pond liner, I would like to paint or varnish the sides and around the entire enclosure. I was thinking DRYLOK since I have a big can of it at home and use it for my dart frogs but wasnt sure how it would work with the heat inside the enclosure. Any other ideas that I can buy at home depot in Canada. I have been looking up ideas in threads already written but seems like a lot are not at a Canadian Home Depot unfortunately. Oh one more thing the enclosure is plywood so a plywood sealant please.

Thanks
Tyler


----------



## bellamia (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi not sure what your product is but I also just built a table with plywood and was concerned about the smell I bought these 2 products for Home Depot the sealer I used was water based so very little smell I coated the inside twice with it then put a strong light inside to bake it dry! It worked really well for me.

[attachment=66602[attach]66603[/attach]


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2014)

I talked to the manager and paint company rep at Home Depot. They both agreed and told me that there was no product on their shelves and none they they knew of that would stand up to the constant wet substrate the we use at the bottom of our enclosures. Not any of the epoxies, not any of the water sealers, not any of the bathroom paints. They said those are great for repelling water, but not made to be constantly wet. They suggested non-toxic boat paint. The primer for this stuff was about $95 a gallon and the paint was about $130 a gallon, and I had to go online to find it and order it, but it works. I opted to go with the cheaper alternative and lined the bottom of my 4x8' closed chamber with heavy duty drop cloth plastic liner stuff, also from HD. The top and sides are all still untreated.


----------



## bellamia (Jan 7, 2014)

This table just cost me $40 for 2 sheets of plywood and the stain $23 I had everything else so I'm hoping to get at least 3 to 4 years out of it maybe? Then I will tear it down and build again.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tom said:


> I talked to the manager and paint company rep at Home Depot. They both agreed and told me that there was no product on their shelves and none they they knew of that would stand up to the constant wet substrate the we use at the bottom of our enclosures. Not any of the epoxies, not any of the water sealers, not any of the bathroom paints. They said those are great for repelling water, but not made to be constantly wet. They suggested non-toxic boat paint. The primer for this stuff was about $95 a gallon and the paint was about $130 a gallon, and I had to go online to find it and order it, but it works. I opted to go with the cheaper alternative and lined the bottom of my 4x8' closed chamber with heavy duty drop cloth plastic liner stuff, also from HD. The top and sides are all still untreated.



Really even the Drylok I have used drylok inside fish tanks for years. I also use it in all my dart frog tanks. Seems to be doing great so far. I will have to look into more epoxy paints etc call the company maybe. Or I can do that zoopoxy? I'll post a few pics of my dart tanks.


Tanks two


And three


I would also have the bottom covered with pin liner not and epoxy. I just want to paint the sides and walls to seal but look neat.


----------



## Tom (Jan 7, 2014)

I specifically asked about Drylok, because we've discussed it here, and they said its good stuff, but still not made to stand up to being constantly wet all the time day and night. Personally, I think the way you are using it should be fine, but I thought I'd relay what those guys told me since it relates to the thread. My Dad used the boat paint on his enclosure and its holding up just fine.


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tom said:


> I specifically asked about Drylok, because we've discussed it here, and they said its good stuff, but still not made to stand up to being constantly wet all the time day and night. Personally, I think the way you are using it should be fine, but I thought I'd relay what those guys told me since it relates to the thread. My Dad used the boat paint on his enclosure and its holding up just fine.



Perfect thanks for the help Tom. I believe I may just go with zoopoxy and make a zoo style enclosure.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jan 7, 2014)

A bit off topic here, but can I just take a moment to say WOW! Those tanks (especially that third one) are GORGEOUS. Any build threads anywhere?


----------



## bellamia (Jan 7, 2014)

they sell melamine laminated plywood at Home Depot as well , it's a lot more expensive but I'm thinking it would hold up to moisture better ? 
May try it in the future .


----------



## tyguy35 (Jan 7, 2014)

StarSapphire22 said:


> A bit off topic here, but can I just take a moment to say WOW! Those tanks (especially that third one) are GORGEOUS. Any build threads anywhere?



Thank you is appreciate it. That third one is my fav haha. Holds my citronella trio. 
The one isn't finished just yet. I think I have a build thread on one or two actually all of them on dendroboard and one on ssssnakes. Ill take a look and post a link for you. I'll be honest I don't make the best threads on construction.


http://www.ssnakess.com/forums/encl.../100766-i-ve-never-done-step-step-before.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/140714-finished-ten-gallon-again-haha.html

Actually it seems that's all I have unfortunately. One tank isn't even one I posted on here.


----------

